# Zeitmaschine



## elgo (11. Februar 2004)

weiß zwar nicht ob das hier in das forum passt aber ich hab es leider bei der suche nicht gefunden

vor einiger zeit wurde hier mal ein link in den news gepostet der zu einer
"zeitmaschine" webseite führte 

dort konnte man webseiten anschauen die schon längst offline sind

kennt jemand die adresse zufällig noch ?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (11. Februar 2004)

Klar, solche Links behält man sich im Normalfall in den Bookmarks oder im Gedächtnis  http://web.archive.org


----------



## elgo (11. Februar 2004)

danke nochmal


----------

